# FreeBSD and VMWare Player



## xbmctje (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi, i was wondering if it is possible to manage a freebsd installation in vmware player?
I have setup a virtual environment and managed to install freebsd in this virtual program.
I can run the freebsd and i can acces it by ip and login.
There are several faults when starting up the virtualmachine and when i am logged-in it is not possible to make a poolname for storage.
I want to use a virtualstorage but i donnot know how to make this work.
Is it yet possible to create a virtual storage?
Does anybody know what to do?
Are there any virtualsetups to import and work with?

Thank you for any reply.


----------



## ldgc (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello 

During the installation, did you choose UFS or ZFS?


----------

